# FS: BFD 1124p + RS Meter



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have one brand spankin' new BFD 1124p + an RS Analog Meter up for sale. The meter has been used once and calibrated to an ECM8000 mic.

$120 + shipping from 36081.

Will ship one box (RS meter box will fit inside the BFD box) from 36081. Will double box for shipping.

~10lbs / 21 x 4 x 12 inches.


This is posted in the Classifieds as well, but being that we are a very new forum, I fear someone needing these items may miss out on a good deal, therefore we will offer it here as well.


This is the giveaway that Fincave won and the shipping to him would be more than the cost of both units, obviously not feasible to ship overseas. The funds will go to Fincave. He wanted someone to have a great deal and this is definitely a great deal.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I figured this to be gone by now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Somebody buy this combo... this is a great deal and I know someone out there needs it. Ain't no telling how many folks have bought a BFD and/or meter since we've had this for sale. I know, I know... why in the world is a forum like this selling a BFD and RS Meter? :dontknow:



EDIT: Finally, it's sold!


----------



## Revenoor (Oct 2, 2006)

First, hello to all I just stumbled across this while investigating subwoofer wq issues in my recently finish HT. Secondly, ****! I wsa ready to ask Sonny if it was still available when I saw the SOLD edit.

Sorry Sonnie, now that's bad. Mispelling a guys name on my first post


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Mike and welcome to the Shack!

No problem on the name... people spell it different ways being a nickname.


----------

